# Pharmacom bees knees?



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 24, 2017)

Been searching harder than captain Nemo for life's purpose. Thinking I need to build a submarine to reach Mao the real slim shady.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

Unnatural Nature said:


> Been searching harder than captain Nemo for life's purpose. Thinking I need to build a submarine to reach Mao the real slim shady.


...........

View attachment 4497


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2017)

God I'm so sick of these fuks already


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2017)

Speak English you cocksucker!!!!!


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 25, 2017)

I believe pharmacom to be legit gear. Is this so?


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 25, 2017)

Correction: legit gear


----------



## CCCP (Sep 25, 2017)

anything you buy on a .com is probably bunk... but you can risk it and luck out, you never know.


----------



## PRL-EU (Sep 26, 2017)

Primus ray labs is the best out right mow...pharmacom fell off years ago


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 26, 2017)

PRL-EU said:


> Primus ray labs is the best out right mow...pharmacom fell off years ago



Didn't I ban ye once for shilling? Ah, well. As Seek might say from our fav movie Cool Hand Luke: "Some men, ye just can't reach"

Have another timeout.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 26, 2017)

PRL-EU said:


> Primus ray labs is the best out right now


That's why there's been tests done/posted showing your SH*T is underdosed! lol Gtfoh


----------



## DaPump (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah it's quite big here in the UK... I've never ran the stuff but I hear it's g2g.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2017)

PRL-EU said:


> Primus ray labs is the best out right mow...pharmacom fell off years ago



What does your handle mean?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 4, 2017)

Unnatural Nature said:


> Been searching harder than captain Nemo for life's purpose. Thinking I need to build a submarine to reach Mao the real slim shady.



You sound like a 12yr old suburbian kid who watched to many movies on B.E.T.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 4, 2017)

I have netfix


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

So Im nervous about online ordering is it safer to meet guys in the gym?


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2017)

Grejbgik said:


> So Im nervous about online ordering is it safer to meet guys in the gym?



I meet all my guys in the gym locker room. Just use protection and you'll be fine.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 22, 2017)

Note to self - add the beez knees to buggin & illin thread


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 22, 2017)

Do bees even _have_ knees?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 22, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> Do bees even _have_ knees?



Some quick research tells me that, yes, bees indeed do _have _knees

View attachment 4646

View attachment 4647

View attachment 4648


----------



## stonetag (Oct 23, 2017)

So when papa bees tell queenie bees to get on their knees if they aim to please, they really can.........huh!


----------



## Vermonster (Oct 24, 2017)

At the risk of being flamed to shit...I just ran pc test c & dbol. 14 week test and dbol the first 4 to kickstart. Labmax tested the gear before hand and the gear was positive for test.. doesn't mean it was properly dosed but gave me some peace of mind to at least know it was in there. I ran it. I'm up 15 pounds and body comp has remained relatively stable, only a slight increase in fat if any. I know a bunch of guys will chime in with "I can do that with food alone" and that's cool, but in my personal 8 years of training I know I can't. Not without significant fat increase no matter the style of diet, cardio integration or training method. I haven't made these kind of gains in this amount of time ever.. not even in the beginner gain phase. All of my major lifts have increased significantly. No I don't have bloods to prove it, so shit on me all ya like but hey, something worked and the gear was the only variable. If I gained 15lbs of quality mass off of the placebo effect, fucck it.. I hope it works next time too. Beginning pct Thursday, and will continue to eat like a mutant in hopes of retaining my gains, we'll see.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 24, 2017)

Vermonster said:


> At the risk of being flamed to shit...I just ran pc test c & dbol. 14 week test and dbol the first 4 to kickstart. Labmax tested the gear before hand and the gear was positive for test.. doesn't mean it was properly dosed but gave me some peace of mind to at least know it was in there. I ran it. I'm up 15 pounds and body comp has remained relatively stable, only a slight increase in fat if any. I know a bunch of guys will chime in with "I can do that with food alone" and that's



Labmax is sh*t, thanks for the shill story, now get fu*ked!


----------



## Vermonster (Oct 24, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Labmax is sh*t, thanks for the shill story, now get fu*ked !



Literally have nothing to gain from this lol, I couldn't give two shits if you believe me or not. Just giving my experience. I couldn't tell ya if pc gear is good in general or not but it worked for me. ****kin wish I was getting paid to promote some shit, but yeah will do mr. keyboard tough-guy


----------



## Caballero (Oct 24, 2017)

Vermonster said:


> Just giving my experience.]


Oh I'm sorry you were just "sharing" your shill experience....ok thxs.Who are you again? Did you post in the new members section? Nahhh straight to "sharing" your shill experience to complete strangers was more important. Smh Like I said get fu*ked and thanks for stopping in. :32 (17):


----------



## Vermonster (Oct 24, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Oh I'm sorry you were just "sharing" your shill experience....ok thxs.Who are you again? Did you post in the new members section? Nahhh straight to "sharing" your shill experience to complete strangers was more important. Smh Like I said get fu*ked and thanks for stopping in. :32 (17):



That's true, my bad. I guess I should have introduced myself before sharing with the class lol. Dude relax, I'm not on here everyday, I use it for info every now and then. Thought I'd chime in for once instead of just lurking.. damn my mistake. Like I said, I have no stake in this, you can rest assured that you are the cool kid on the forum. You're right anyway, I don't have time to have childish arguments with "complete strangers." Thought we were all here to give some info and find some info but I get it, I was wrong. I'll keep my thoughts to myself lol. Kind of honored that you think I'm a shill tho.. I'd be gaining a lot more than 15lbs if someone was giving me free gear to spew their bullshit lmao


----------

